# BYU players caught on tape fighting



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess not that the BYU football team is officially over since they are playing junior high teams then a couple of BYU players are caught on tape fighting to entertain themselves.

http://fox13now.com/2012/11/09/preview- ... nce-video/

http://www.abc4.com/content/news/slc/st ... pT9bg.cspx

The food at that place isn't worth fighting over.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't believe it took you this long to post this. You're falling down on the job man. Step your game up! ;-)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I can't imagine that it would be a coincidence with the two players out of school, they should be kicked out, that is ridiculous! Fortunately for their criminal records, it happened in Provo where the DA is a POS. I was assaulted there as a football official and they did not ever do anything about it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey CS, You are getting old or something, how did you miss sharing yet another worthless athlete in trouble article with us? http://www.ksl.com/?sid=23668398&nid=63 ... d=queue-15


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> I can't imagine that it would be a coincidence with the two players out of school, they should be kicked out, that is ridiculous! Fortunately for their criminal records, it happened in Provo where the DA is a POS. I was assaulted there as a football official and they did not ever do anything about it.


No one likes the refs anyways. Especially a ****** rag like you

*****Edited by a mod - Garyfish. We don't do name calling like that around here.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not cool NothinButGreen. Locking this.


----------

